# Doggy Day Care West Yorkshire



## sam jones (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone looking for daycare in the Huddersfield area...
Due to a house move we now have one space available for day care Monday-Friday (first come first served).

Slaithwaite Doggy Day Care & Home Boarding - Home
[email protected]

Sam


----------

